# hydro surge system



## DJsMom (Jun 6, 2008)

I've seen them advertised & have seen them mentioned on dog forums before. 
Has anyone used it before & is it worth the money? Or is there another type you would recommend over the hydro surge bathing system? 
I would love to eventually get one in our grooming salon, but not sure it they're as "great" as advertised & would love to hear from groomers who have used it, or other similar systems.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

We had one at the clinic I used to work at. When they put it in, (it was the owner/vet's idea) we were all excited to use it...and once we started trying to use it, realized it was pain for us, and no one ever used it. lol The issues I had with it (and this was quite a few years ago, and I know they have upgraded/made them better supposedly) was that they market it as never having to scrub dogs again...NOT true..the spray head was the best part of the system, but you still have to scrub. The pain in rhe rear part was getting the dilution ratio's down...soon as you thought you had it, it would clog, and you would have to re do it, etc..It was a dial with no numbers or anything on it, so you have to guess which way was more shampoo, more water, etc...There was 6 of us groomers there, and a bather, and we all got tired of fooling with it..lol I too have thought about getting a system similar though, not sure if I would go with a hydrosurge, bathmaster, etc. though..I just haven't done enough research on them..but renting my Cosmo tanks does add up every year...


----------



## DJsMom (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks for your input Graco! Looks like I better hold off before investing that kind of money into something that may not be worth it for the groomers. 

Yeah, the impression I got from watching a video demo of the hydrosurge was that you didn't have to do any scrubbing. And it looked really great - but I know how advertisements can be deceiving! 
I'll probably check around & see if I can find someone who can come out & maybe give us an in house demo.


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

I had the wall mounted type at my last groom shop, and I loved it; I loved the fact that getting a dog soaked down took no time at all, and all you had to do was add a bit more shampoo and scrub away. The high pressure hose\nozzle was my favorite part, and I had one that I could switch from shampoo to shampoo (up to four). It really cut down on bathing time. 

Now, the ones with the pump you set in the tub...I don't care for them as much; the high pressure is nice, but you have to fill the tub a bit, have to get the soap mixure right, etc...it does work well, but I just don't like circulating 'dirty dog water' over dogs I am trying to get clean. I know that they say that it doesn't make a difference, but I just like to know I'm putting clean soapy water over a dog over a certain period of time, rather than continually soaking him with his own filth...Lol! 

We have this weird tank thing at my current place, and it does work nice, but I hate the fact that we have to fill it a couple of times a day, and you have to make sure you're there the whole time, otherwise you overflow the tub room...*yikes*.


----------



## DJsMom (Jun 6, 2008)

Hmmm ... thanks for the info & opinions!
I can see I've got a lot of research to do! Admittedly I really haven't done ANY research, have just seen a couple of different advertisements in magazines, & I didn't realize there were so many different kinds!
Definitely want to get some kind of system eventually tho, to help cut bathing time. 
I'm not a groomer, but do help with bathing the groom dogs as much as I can & I do find it difficult to soak the dogs down well.


----------



## midge0413 (Mar 5, 2009)

we use the hydro surge system at work and at first i hated it but now that we've been using it almost a year and i love it. it gets right down to the skin and get the dogs super clean. you do have to get the proportioning down but once you do that you'll find that it's really worth the money.


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

Another thing I liked about my former Hydro, was that you could adjust the amount of shampoo per dog; which was great, because some dogs didn't need as high of a concentrated shampoo mixture, where others benefitted from a higher concentrate. 

The tub pump ones, you really do have to be careful how much shampoo you add to the tub, or you will clog it.


----------



## GroovyGroomer777 (Aug 21, 2008)

Good points already made here -

I love my hydrosurge - but find I only use it for the big, thick coated dogs. It is a life saver if I am bathing an old dog that I have to support with my left arm and bathe with my right. (I am going to have either an injured left shoulder- or a left shoulder of superman soon) It really helps on dogs like Goldens, Newfies, ect.

If I'm bathing a small dog, I don't use it.

Like said above, I still make sure to scrub with my hands, even with the hydro, but that could just be us who are a little OCD about getting our dogs clean.


----------



## DJsMom (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks everyone! I really appreciate all the input!


----------



## DJsMom (Jun 6, 2008)

Is this the system a couple of you have used? Hope you can get on the page without having to log into the site. It's the hydrosurge bath pro 5.1.

https://www.petedgedealerservices.com/Hydrosurge-Bath-Pro-5-1-Bathing-Equipment-OS52000.pro

It just really looks awesome to me, but like I said, I know advertisements can be decieving & there's nothing better than hearing from people who've actually used it.
It is rather expensive tho, but if it's worth it ... I really just want to make things as easy as possible for the groomers.

they also have a hydorsurge rapid bath system I'd really love to put in our self wash! It's only $50 & would pay for itself after only 5 self washes. I think it might be a draw to the self was.

https://www.petedgedealerservices.com/Hydrosurge-Rapid-Bath-System-OS78000.pro


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

GroovyGroomer777 said:


> Like said above, I still make sure to scrub with my hands, even with the hydro, but that could just be us who are a little OCD about getting our dogs clean.


Tehehehe...yep, I'm OCD about clean dogs...I admit it! Lol! I just don't think any sprayer, no matter how wonderful, can do the same kind of job my own hands can do, because I can feel where the dirt, and grubbies are in the coat, so I know they are getting scrubbed more there. You also can't really use the sprayers on the heads and faces...I only use a mild stream of water, and tearless shampoo on the faces.


----------

